# [KDE 2] Tastatur spinnt(!)



## Naj-Zero (6. April 2002)

Moin,
Seit ein paar Tagen spinnt unter KDE 2 meine Tastatur, soll heissen ich kann nichts mehr tippen und wenn ich Num- oder Caps-Lock drücke blinkt das Lämpchen nur kurz auf oder bleibt ganz aus.
Ich bin mir keiner Änderung am System bewusst. Auch in der Shell oder unter Windows funktioniert sie ohne Probleme.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ansonsten werd' ich mal versuchen KDE 3 zu installieren, bzw. den X-Server neu zu installieren.

Naj-Zero

PS: Die Tastatur ist eine Logitech ITouch.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

@Naj-Zero:
Zu Deinem Problem: Rufe mal die Konfiguration von KDE2 auf (SaX2, zumindest unter SuSE). Da guckst Du Dir mal die Konfiguration von Deiner Tastatur an.
Eine Re-Installation des X-Servers könnte auch helfen, würde ich aber als letzte Instanz benutzen. Dann aber auch alle Pakete reinstallieren.


----------



## Naj-Zero (7. April 2002)

danke digi, ich werd mir das mal anschaun


----------



## Naj-Zero (7. April 2002)

so geht wieder, ich hab mal irgendwas umgestellt und es geht wieder...

nochmals danke


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

Kein Problem! 
Bei Problemen mit Linux stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!


----------

